# Amp repair close to Louisiana??



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a repair guy but I am looking to see if anyone else is closer since its such a simple repair. heck I might be able to myself but I wont know that until I get to look at it closer.

the specimen is a jbl px300.4 .. it needs new rear rca input jacks.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Amp Medics is pretty close to you. They are in florida I believe.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

YGPM


----------

